# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Παρακαλω ας βοηθήσει οποίος μπορεί

## Red Leged

Έχω αρχίσει και συνηδητοποιω ότι ο πατέρας μου μου έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα ψυχολογικό και φοβία προς αυτόν. Έχω αρχίσει και απελπίζομαι και δε ξέρω τι να κάνω πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι ότι ένας από τους δυο μας πρέπει να πεθάνει για να ηρεμήσω ή εγώ ή αυτός δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πραγματικά είναι παρά πολύ περίεργη η κατάσταση. Αυτός είναι αλκοολικός και τζογαδόρος αλλά ακόμα και όταν δεν πίνει μου είναι και μου δημιουργεί προβλήματα. Έχω απελπίσει παρά πολύ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Μένω Μακρύ γιαλο Ιεράπετρας και Ηράκλειο που και που θα ήθελα αν γνωρίζετε κάποιο μέρος για τέτοιο πρόβλημα ν απευθυνθώ και ίσως κάποια ίδια ή παρόμοια εμπειρία σας ευχαριστώ

Τον Απρίλιο 23 κλείνω τα 21

----------


## Αποστολια

Δεν γνωρίζει εγώ καποιο μέρος εκεί αλλά ελπιζω να σου απαντησει καποιος.μένεις με τον πατερα σου?δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο συγγενικο προσωπο να μείνεις?

----------


## Red Leged

Όταν είμαι στο Ηράκλειο αναγκαστικά μένω με τον πατέρα μου αν και είναι λίγες μέρες συνήθως αλλά μου έχει δημιουργήσει τόσο πρόβλημα που ακόμα και όταν χτυπάει το τηλέφωνό μου έχω λίγο άγχος πάντα μήπως είναι αυτός και αν δω το όνομά του με πιάνει τρελό άγχος και φόβος που ίσως να μην υπάρχει λόγος δε ξέρω απλά τα έχω παιξει

----------


## Αποστολια

Γιατί τι έχει συμβει με τον πατέρα σου?

----------

